# What I do.



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Figured I would show what I chase after for hunting and fishing.

I messed up downloading so the pic are below on the next posts.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics...I noticed that in none of those pics does your Butt look frozen.... You need to ditch the other butts though.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

More great pics FB, and no butts, but a Michigan hat...Geez one bad habit for another..lol


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> More great pics FB, and no butts, but a Michigan hat...Geez one bad habit for another..lol


Got to have a couple vices. The hat was free, so I figured it could be my beater hat.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

There I'm done


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll forgive you the hat...I figured that breathing would be a better vice....wish I'd have figure it out a lot sooner.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice pics, big fish! How many lbs on those cats?


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Nice pics, big fish! How many lbs on those cats?


37-42-49 pounds. Just a few of the many I have got in that range.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great pic's., thanks for sharing.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup, hes a murderer like me! I like him...............


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Some great pic's., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Some really good pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great pics! Thanks.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome pics... what was that bird with the really long beak?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Great Pic's


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> awesome pics... what was that bird with the really long beak?


That is a wood cock. Some call them timber doodles. They are a close flushing, fast moving, zig zagging woodland bird.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

cool picks. Man are this some big fish haha. Nice looking coyotes to.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

frozenbutt said:


> That is a wood cock. Some call them timber doodles. They are a close flushing, fast moving, zig zagging woodland bird.


 You hit one you've done some fine shooting, they bust straight up through thick cover and then instantly when they clear it go horizontal with the jiggy moves. Timber doodle it is! They use the long beak to get worms in the softer ground under bushes and shrubbery, and they move early in the mornings and late in the evenings, hence the big eyes for better low light vision. Like Frozenbutt said they flush close, so a small shotgun like a 20 or if your good a 410 gauge so you dont mangle the bird.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> You hit one you've done some fine shooting, they bust straight up through thick cover and then instantly when they clear it go horizontal with the jiggy moves. Timber doodle it is! They use the long beak to get worms in the softer ground under bushes and shrubbery, and they move early in the mornings and late in the evenings, hence the big eyes for better low light vision. Like Frozenbutt said they flush close, so a small shotgun like a 20 or if your good a 410 gauge so you dont mangle the bird.


You ever see them do their mating flights? They fly strait up, hover for a second then come corkscrewing down, almost hitting the ground. Fun to watch when the turkeys are not responding,


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Life is good in the U.S.A. ain't it. Great pics. I gotta tell you FB, your avatar creeps me out bigtime.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

bar-d said:


> I gotta tell you FB, your avatar creeps me out bigtime.


Kinda the point. It's fun to see grown men creeped out by a clown.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

frozenbutt said:


> Kinda the point. It's fun to see grown men creeped out by a clown.


 Hey John Wayne Gacy was a clown too!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice pics,is all of that from here in mn?

even the cat fish?

nice looking ground buzzards you shot,all by shotgun or do you bow hunt them?

been raised here in mn,hunted here all my life and cant say ive ever seen a wood cock,i know we have them but never seen one.

of ya,ya know you should be wearing the gopher colors


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey, what snow camo are you wearing, is that NaturalGear? As for Woodcock, how does a person differentiate between a Woodcock and a Snipe? I've seen 3 or 4 while deer hunting the last 3 years or so, but they move so fast and usually in low light that you can't make out any details.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nice pics,is all of that from here in mn?
> even the cat fish?
> 
> nice looking ground buzzards you shot,all by shotgun or do you bow hunt them?
> ...


Yup all pictures are from sw mn.

Only shotgun turkeys, got a bad shoulder and have a hard time pulling back a bow.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

LeadHead said:


> Hey, what snow camo are you wearing, is that NaturalGear? As for Woodcock, how does a person differentiate between a Woodcock and a Snipe? I've seen 3 or 4 while deer hunting the last 3 years or so, but they move so fast and usually in low light that you can't make out any details.


Yup natural gear snow camo. Blends in good with grass or sticks behind you.

You can tell buy the way woodcock get up and their size.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep, thought so (on the camo). Last year around this time Midway had their NaturalGear snow camo insulated bibs and parkas on sale so I bought a set. It works very well and keeps the snow from melting through as well.


----------

